# Ispconfig 3 Debian Jessie PHP 5.4 anstatt PHP 5.6



## katasun (16. Sep. 2015)

Guten Tag, ich habe gerade ohne Probleme Ispconfig 3 auf Debian Jessie installiert. Alles mit den Standardeinstellungen. 
Trotzdem habe ich einige Scripte, die der Zeit hinterher sind und ich benötige *PHP 5.4 *anstatt *PHP 5.6* oder beides parallel. Gibt es dafür Anleitungen oder Erfahrungen oder sollte ich lieber so etwas wie dotdeb benutzen oder php generell downgraden? Vielleicht oder bestimmt bin ich mit dem Wunsch nicht der Einzige und jemand hat bereits Erfahrungen.

_Using Dotdeb is very simple:

*1. Add the main repository to your sources.list*

Depending on your distribution (Jessie, Wheezy or Squeeze), add these two lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list file (you can also choose a mirror near you) :
PHP 5.4 on Debian 6 “Squeeze”, add these two lines too : 
deb http://packages.dotdeb.org squeeze-php54 all
deb-src http://packages.dotdeb.org squeeze-php54 all_

_Danke
Katasun_


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2015)

> www.ispconfig.org
> Documentation
> Using multiple PHP versions
> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-us...pm-and-fastcgi-with-ispconfig-3-debian-wheezy


----------



## katasun (24. Sep. 2015)

Vielen Dank, die Anleitung kannte ich und ich habe die Anleitung noch einmal für Debian Jessie nachvollzogen. Benutzt man die aktuelle PHP Version und löst alle Abhängigkeiten auf, haut auch alles hin. Eine Grafik-Lib hat sich geändert, diese muss noch dazugefügt werden.

Allerdings funktioniert die Auflösung der Abhängigkeiten nur, wenn man mysql-server und mysql-client und die passenden Bibliotheken benutzt. Ich habe aber Maria DB und die zu Maria DB gehörenden Bibliotheken benutzt.
Muss ich für diesen Fall das Script korrigieren, welches zum Kompilieren benutzt wird? Sobald ich beim build Befehl bin, gibt es Probleme, da die mysql Bibliotheken abgefragt werden, aber nicht vorhanden sind.

Gruss
Katasun


----------

